# Branden mit der Multi. Einsteigercombo



## SiggiSorglos (2. November 2019)

Das Brandeln mit der Multi juckt es mir schon lange in den Fingern.
Aber irgendwie finde ich bei den Deutschen Händlern nicht wirklich was. 
Hat jemand einen Tip wo es combos gibt?
Und was für eine wurfklasse( in oz) brauche ich überhaupt.
Rollen habe ich zwar ein paar gefunden aber 300€+ muss für den Anfang nicht sein.
Wie sieht es mit der:
Okuma Alc Mag
Penn 525 Mag
aus?

Kennt jemand die Daiwa Seahunter Z? 

Würde das zusammen passen? 


Wie verhält es sich mit der Rutenlänge 
zur Körpergröße. Wie bei normalen Brandungsruten? 

Wäre schön wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte


----------



## degl (2. November 2019)

Hi,

ich schau bei Youtube unter Surffishing UK ab und an mal rein und da sind ja deutlich mehr an Multirollen-Surfer zu finden als hier in unseren Gefilden.......

Nur mal als Tip

gruß degl


----------



## Meefo 46 (2. November 2019)

Solltest dich da wirklich bei Englischen Brandelseiten (Surfcasting)und Gerätehändlern umschauen ,in De und Nachbarländern nicht so in Mode.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (2. November 2019)

@degl.
Da hab ich mir schon ein paar c
lips angeschaut.
Ich kann auch wohl englisch. Aber ist halt echt anstrengend und zum Teil schwer zu verstehen.

@ mefo
Ja leider nicht. Denke aber hier sind einige die sich auskennen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2019)

Ich habe weder früher an der Niederländischen Nordseeküste noch heute an der Ostseeküste je einen Angler mit der Multi brandeln sehen. Ich sehe aber auch keinen Vorteil, mir fällt keine Stelle ein, wo  die Wurfweiten erforderlich wären. Und welchen Einzug haben die Multies?


----------



## SiggiSorglos (2. November 2019)

Auf Fehmarn haben wir mal neben 2 Engländern gesessen. Die haben uns abgeledert. War ein Tag an dem 150m nicht gereicht haben. Wir haben mit 4 Mann geschneidert und die haben zu zwei 20- 30 stk gefangen.
Aber es geht auch nicht unbedingt um die Weite. Natürlich ist es cool 200m zu werfen. Aber mir geht es mehr um die andere Wurftechnik und das feeling. 

Die haben alle so 6.2.... Denke mal sind dann so 70-80cm wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Aber echt blöde das man das im Ausland bestellen muss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2019)

Du wirfst 150m mit der Stationärrolle und kompletter Montage?  Chapeau, habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (2. November 2019)

Jup. Kann man ja über Keulenschnur nach vollziehen. Aber auch nur mit ein 
Haken System. Natürlich nicht bei 4 von vorne.


----------



## ragbar (3. November 2019)

Ne Kombo, also Rute plus Rolle,dürfte in unseren Gefilden schwer zu finden sein.Ich hatte aber auch Interesse an dem Thema und habe bei meinen Händlern Fisherman und Askari immer mal wieder Brandungsruten für Multi gesehen,die aber wohl Einzelgänger waren und nicht im Katalog standen.
Ich habe bei meinem Aufenthalt in England dortigen Brandungsanglern beim Werfen zugesehen, die hatten getunte 7500 Ambassadeur mit 14ft Ruten am Start und ich war von deren Wurftechnik beeindruckt.
Bei Youtube gibt's so Tuningvideos für die Abus zu sehen, dort werden auch Quellen für den Bezug der Tuningteile genannt,sollte man von hierzulande auch bestellen können.
Die Montage der Teile ist wohl recht einfach. Wenn du also eine der genannten Ambassadeur im Netz bestellst nebst Tuningsatz, hast du schonmal ne veritable Brandungsmulti. Ansonsten kenne ich auch die Penn Mag, wird von vielen als Alternative genannt.
Ohne die Okuma zu kennen, ist mir die Marke als meist gutes Preis/leistungsverhältnis bekannt.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (3. November 2019)

Danke Ragbar für deine Antwort.
Ich würde da auch gerne mal hin. Die haben da echt so Mega Reviere an der Südküste.
Das macht bestimmt Laune da zu fischen.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne Rolle in UK bestellt. Und eine Rute habe ich bei der Domäne über Ebay gefunden. Da war ich auch gefühlt am end der Suchanzeigen.

Jetzt suche ich noch nach so einem Schraubbaren Triggergriff. Keine Ahnung wo man die findet

Beim Tuning wird es sich dann ja wohl um andere Lager aus Keramik handeln deren Reibwiderstand fast bei 0 ist.

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt was das wird. Ich habe früher mal eine etwas größere Baitcaster mißbraucht. Damit habe ich schon 80m geschafft.


----------



## ragbar (5. November 2019)

Ich kenne den Tuningsatz für die Abu`s als zusätzliche Magnetbremse. Lager werden nicht getauscht.

Als Rollenbefestigung Google mal nach "Coasters". Die sind in vielen Ausführungen aus Nylon oder Metall erhältlich. "Breakaway Nylon Coasters" werden in England heute vielfach verwendet. Hat man gar nichts anderes, nimmt man einfach Schlauchschellen aus Edelstahl, Vorsicht beim Anziehen, nicht das etwa der Rutenblank eingedrückt wird.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (5. November 2019)

Oh super. ￼￼￼
Genau die habe ich gesucht. 
Danke schön


----------



## rhinefisher (5. November 2019)

Hi!
6500er ABU kann man bis zum Exzess tunen, muß man aber gerade als Anfänger nicht unbedingt machen - die werfen sich bei den hohen Gewichten auch ohne Tuning sehr gut.
Die 525 Mag verwende ich nur bei Schnurstärken oberhalb von 0,35er. Auch gut brauchbar, wirft sich aber, auch weil sie so klobig ist, nicht ganz so gut wie die Ambassadeur.. .
Bei den Ruten schau mal nach Century oder Zziplex - die haben spezielle Ruten im Program.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (5. November 2019)

Erstmal schauen wie sie die neue Rute sich so wirft. Und dann entscheide ich auch ob ich den Griff umsetzte.
Bisschen Baitcaster erfahung habe ich ja. 
Aber garantiert eine gewaltige Umstellung. Aber ich freue mich schon. Multi fischen macht spass. Rute kommt heute. Da werde ich einfach mal meine alte Cardiff dran bauen und mal testen. Die Rolle kommt erst nächste Woche. 
Bin auf die weiten gespannt. 

Kann ich da eine normale 0.35 Keule drauf machen oder zerlegt es die?


----------



## ragbar (6. November 2019)

Laß mal gut sein mit der Cardiff und Keule, wegen der Schnurführung an der Rolle.

@rhinefisher
Welche 6.5er Ambassadeur genau wirfst Du mit welcher Schnurstärke und welchen Gewichten wie weit?


----------



## SiggiSorglos (6. November 2019)

Damit habe ich nur ein paar Mal geworfen. 
BAITcaster Erfahrung habe ich nur von. Spinnfischen. 
Meine neue Multi kommt nächste Woche erst. 
Ich habe eine Maxximus 6500 Mag bestellt. 
Und wenn ich merke das es mir taugt möchte ich auf ne Bessere wechseln. Da schau ich dann mal nach Abu oder Daiwa H7.


----------



## buttweisser (7. November 2019)

Ich möchte dir die Hoffnung ja nicht nehmen, aber ich bezweifle das man mit der Multi spürbar weiter wirft als mit der Stationärrolle. Ich denke die Engländer haben weiter geworfen weil sie sich mit der Wurftechnik gut auskannten. Wer die Wurftechnik beherrscht, der wird mit der Stationärrolle kaum kürzer werfen als mit der Multi. Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg und Spaß mit der Multi.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Laß mal gut sein mit der Cardiff und Keule, wegen der Schnurführung an der Rolle.
> 
> @rhinefisher
> Welche 6.5er Ambassadeur genau wirfst Du mit welcher Schnurstärke und welchen Gewichten wie weit?



Ehrlich gesagt besitze ich meine Multis nur noch aus Gründen der Nostalgie - gefischt habe ich damit ewig nicht mehr.. .
Ich habe noch ne originale c3 und 2 aufgepeppte c4 und wie weit ich damit werfe, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
Zum Einen bin ich mit Multis aufgewachsen und kann es von daher so halbwegs.
Ich bin über 190cm groß und recht stark - das bringt Weite.
Es gibt ja bei Multis das Problem mit der Geflochtenen Schnur; dünne werden gefressen, sodaß man entweder dicke Abschlepptaue verwendet oder ständige Abrisse in kauf nimmt.. . Von daher denke ich, mit meinen 14000er Shimanos und 0.17er Fireline werfe ich weiter als mit der 6500er ABU mit 0.30er Mono.
Für mich machen Multis nur dann Sinn, wenn ich über fesigem Grund mit dickem Mono fischen möchte und da ist die ABU mangels Kapazität schon aus dem Spiel und die 525 Mag die bessere Wahl.
Seit es Dyneema gibt, verstauben meine Multis, weil sie einfach nichtmehr wirklich gebraucht werden. Es mag sein, dass bei Tageslicht mit der Multi 20-30m mehr drin sind, wenn mans kann - bei Dunkelheit wird auch der beste Werfer nicht mehr "Vollgas" geben und deshalb etwas hinter der Weite mit der Statio zurückbleiben.. .


----------



## SiggiSorglos (7. November 2019)

Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen.
Schau mal die Distanzen beim Casting an. Da sind Welten zwischen.
Duwirst mit baitcaster beim Spinnfischen auch um einiges weiter


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Schau mal die Distanzen beim Casting an



Das ist der falsche Ansatz vergleiche Casting nicht mit realem Köder werfen.


----------



## degl (7. November 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Das ist der falsche Ansatz vergleiche Casting nicht mit realem Köder werfen.



Oh ja........das kann ich nur bestätigen...........

2008 war ich eingeladen auf dem Nordmarksportplatz in Kiel und konnte den "Casting-Chracks" beim trainieren zuschauen.......
Dat sind "Weiten"...........NIE erreichen die solche beim Fischen, obwohl die Jungens ihr"Equipment" auch am Strand einsetzen...............

Ich jedenfalls habe mein "Interesse" an "Multirollenfischen" schnell wieder at Acta gelegt

gruß degl


----------



## SiggiSorglos (7. November 2019)

Natürlich ist es was anderes. Aber die Differenz zwischen Multi und Stationär ist da. Und die ist schon groß


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Aber die Differenz zwischen Multi und Stationär ist da


Dies bezieht sich aber nicht nur auf den Rollen unterschied sondern auch der Wurfstil und das Händlig muß angepasst werden.


----------



## degl (7. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es was anderes. Aber die Differenz zwischen Multi und Stationär ist da. Und die ist schon groß



Nö...........ist vernachlässigbar, denn sonst würden hier an der Ostsee die Multi`s wesentlich verbreiteter sein.................
Im Gegensatz zu England, wo am Strand auch mit deutlich größeren Fischen zu rechnen ist

Hundshaie,Rochen oder Conger können einem schnell die Statio zerlegen und wie in sehr vielen Brittenvideos zu sehen ist werfen die oft genauso weit am Wasser, wie die Statio-Nutzer...................aber lass dich nicht abhalten, mit Übung und passender Rute-Rolle-Kombi mach das Brandeln mindesten genausoviel Spass

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. November 2019)

Ich habe vor über 30 Jahren der Neugierde nicht widerstehen können,  auch mal mit einer Multi vom Strand fischen zu wollen. Also wurde das Objekt der Begierde ganz oben auf die Wunschliste gesetzt und auch erfüllt.

Bis Ostern wollte ich das werfen üben und dann an die niederländische Nordseeküste.

Wenn es mir gelang ohne heftigste Perückenbildung zu werfen,  waren die Wurfweiteneine Katastrophe  und mit entsprechend eingestellter Fliehkraftbremse stieg die Wurfweite wie auch der Schnurverschleiß.

Auf dem Kutter zum Naturköderangeln war sie aber super. 

Sowohl die Informationsbeschaffung, als auch  die Materialauswahl war natürlich unweit schlechter, aber meine Neugierde ist auch befriedigt.  Selbst als ich die ersten Versuche mit einer Baitcaster an der Spinnrute unternahm blieb ich skeptisch.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen.
> Schau mal die Distanzen beim Casting an. Da sind Welten zwischen.
> Duwirst mit baitcaster beim Spinnfischen auch um einiges weiter



Bei 30er Mono auf der 14000er Shimano und 0.30 Mono auf der ABU werfe ich mit der ABU weiter.
Bei 30er auf der ABU und 0.17er Fireline auf der Shimano, werfe ich mit der Shimano weiter.. .
Und ich fische Multis ohne jegliche Bremse..


----------



## Gummiadler (7. November 2019)

Die werfen ja schon ganz schön weit, die Jungs.


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2019)

naja ich brauch ne neue Rute, da kann ich den Wurf mal versuchen zu kopieren;-))


----------



## UliRodMaster (7. November 2019)

Moin ! Einsteiger Ruten findest Du am ehesten z.B. bei Shakespeare, TRONIX, evtl. ABU,oder Imax. Ob der deutsche Handel etwas hergibt,wage ich zu bezweifeln.  Eher in GB zu finden.  Ebenso die Rollen ,wie bsw. Akios ,oder mit Chance Daiwa Tournament. 
Zziplex und auch Century kosten schnell über  500 €. Dann kommt noch das Versandproblem dazu. Rutenlänge über 4,00m und ggf noch asymmetrisch geteilt. Ich wüßte keinen Shop, der das Material nach Deutschland schickt.
Sonst wäre es wohl bereits in meinem Bestand. 
UliRodMaster


----------



## SiggiSorglos (7. November 2019)

Über Ebay kannst Sachen nach Deutschland bekommen. Die Rolle kommt da her. Die Rute kommt aus D. Von der Domäne.  Brandelrutte für Multis. Mal sehen ob es was taugt nächste Woche ist beides da. Dann weiß ich mehr


----------



## SiggiSorglos (9. November 2019)

Heute mal die Rute getestet. Die Aktion ist echt gut für das Geld. Mit einer alten Shimano Corsair geworfen(mit Schnurführung)
Aus dem Stand ohne jede Kraft 70m. Und wenn der Steigwinkel passt(Immer zu flach geworfen) dann wäre noch mehr drin gewesen. Also Fazit zur Rute:
Aktion wie man sie sich (nach YouTube) vorstellt für die Multirolle. In oberen Ende Weich und dann progressiv. Wirklich gut für die Kohle:

Coastlegend 4.2m heißt die Rute. 
Von Angel Domäne


----------



## buttweisser (10. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn haben wir mal neben 2 Engländern gesessen. Die haben uns abgeledert. War ein Tag an dem 150m nicht gereicht haben. Wir haben mit 4 Mann geschneidert und die haben zu zwei 20- 30 stk gefangen.
> Aber es geht auch nicht unbedingt um die Weite. Natürlich ist es cool 200m zu werfen. Aber mir geht es mehr um die andere Wurftechnik und das feeling.
> 
> Die haben alle so 6.2.... Denke mal sind dann so 70-80cm wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> ...




Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, inkl. deiner neuen 50 Euro Brandungsrute, wage ich zu behaupten, dass du am Strand jemals auch nur annähernd 150 Meter geworfen hast. 150m inkl. Montage werfen nur die Profis, also nur solche Angler die auf der Wiese mit Soloblei beständig so um die 180m, 200m und mehr werfen. Damit meine ich also nachweisbare 180 oder 200m und keine geschätzten 150m  inkl. 70m Schnurbogen am Strand. Sich selber irgendwelche Traumweiten vorzugaukeln bringt nichts auf dem Weg zu einem besseren Wurfstil.

Und die Coastlegend Surf sieht auf dem Foto aus wie eine ganz normale Brandungsrute für Stationärrollen und nicht wie eine Rute für Multis. Der Rollenhalter bei Ruten für Multis sitzt viel weiter unten -fast am Ende vom Griff. Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen....


----------



## SiggiSorglos (10. November 2019)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, inkl. deiner neuen 50 Euro Brandungsrute, wage ich zu behaupten, dass du am Strand jemals auch nur annähernd 150 Meter geworfen hast. 150m inkl. Montage werfen nur die Profis, also nur solche Angler die auf der Wiese mit Soloblei beständig so um die 180m, 200m und mehr werfen. Damit meine ich also nachweisbare 180 oder 200m und keine geschätzten 150m  inkl. 70m Schnurbogen am Strand. Sich selber irgendwelche Traumweiten vorzugaukeln bringt nichts auf dem Weg zu einem besseren Wurfstil.
> 
> Und die Coastlegend Surf sieht auf dem Foto aus wie eine ganz normale Brandungsrute für Stationärrollen und nicht wie eine Rute für Multis. Der Rollenhalter bei Ruten für Multis sitzt viel weiter unten -fast am Ende vom Griff. Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen....



Also erstens kann ich zählen.:
Keulenschnur ist immer passend eingefärbt dadurch weiß man auf 5m genau wie weit es geht.

Zweitens:
Die Position des Rollenhalter wählt man nach seiner Wurftechnik. Da ich meine handhaltung nicht umstellen möchte lasse ich es so wie ich es von der Stationär gewohnt bin.
Aber da hast ja bestimmt die andere Beringung im Vergleich zu "normalen" Ruten bemerkt.

Drittens: ich Fische seit über 34
Jahren. Seit 10 Jahren gehe ich Brandeln.
Das heißt ich kann sehr wohl beurteilen wie die Aktion einer Rute ist. Ich habe jetzt 6 Stöcker für die Küste und jede hat seine Vor und Nachteile in punkto weite und Bisserkennung.



Viertens: Wenn andere Leute an der Küste sind sieht man oft den Unterschied von Material und Technik im Bezug auf die wurfweite. Und wenn es dann mal schlechte Bedingungen sind dann sieht man auch dem Unterschied an den Fängen.

Fünftens :

Ich bin einer von den Trotteln der sich so auf die Wiese oder an irgendeinen See stellt und die Technik verbessert oder um zu testen wie sich die neu gebauten Vorfaecher im Flug verhalten.

Ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich weiß was ich tue und ich gebe das auch gerne weiter. Egal ob fremd Freund oder so sonstwehn.

Und wenn ich was neues versuche sauge ich Informationen auf. Auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin.

Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen zum Thema Multi gestellt weil ich mir nicht sicher war.

Jetzt habe ich die Rute geworfen und kann eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlungen abgeben.

Ich habe noch nie anglerlatain erzählt und habe es auch nicht nötig. Wer so viel und allround am Wasser ist der lernt nunmal immer weiter.


----------



## Fruehling (10. November 2019)

buttweisser schrieb:


> ...Und die Coastlegend Surf sieht auf dem Foto aus wie eine ganz normale Brandungsrute für Stationärrollen und nicht wie eine Rute für Multis....



Nein!

Bei (selbstverständlich wurfweitenoptimierten) Brandungsruten für Stationärrollen findest Du nicht derart kleine Ringdurchmesser. Die großen Schnurklänge der Stationärrollen benötigen für weite Würfe große Ringdurchmesser - zumindest im unteren Drittel der Rute.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Bei (selbstverständlich wurfweitenoptimierten) Brandungsruten für Stationärrollen findest Du nicht derart kleine Ringdurchmesser. Die großen Schnurklänge der Stationärrollen benötigen für weite Würfe große Ringdurchmesser - zumindest im unteren Drittel der Rute.



Low rider ist heute eine durchaus übliche Beringung, auch für Ruten die mit Stationärolle gefischt werden. Auch werden diese oft mit dem Hinweis angeboten, das sie sowohl für Stationär-, als auch für Multirollen geeignet sind.

Allerdings ist der Hinweis, das die Ruten, die rein für die Nutzung mit Multirollen vorgesehen sind ein weitaus kürzeren Abstand  des Rollenhalters zur Endkappe aufweisen.







Hier mal ein Artikel dazu


----------



## SiggiSorglos (10. November 2019)

Meine Shimano hat auch Lowrider Ringe
Die sind aber optisch bestimmt doppelt so groß. 
Mit den "professionellen" Ruten wie man sie auf den Bild sieht muß man die Rolle aber. It links bremsen. Das stelle ich mir schwer vor. Und die Rute ist schlechter zu haendeln wenn Druck drauf ist. Deswegen bauen sich viele die Ruten um das sie unten noch ein Stück rein stecken können.

So habe ich das zumindest in den ganzen Clips verstanden wenn mein Englisch mich nicht täuscht.


----------



## Fruehling (10. November 2019)

Schöner Artikel, Frank! 



SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> Meine Shimano hat auch Lowrider Ringe
> Die sind aber optisch bestimmt doppelt so groß....



Ich denke, das ist der Punkt, denn sind sie das nicht, schlagen die Schnurbogen von unten gegen die Beringung, was nicht weitenfördernd sein kann. Hier spielt der Glockendurchmesser der Stationärrolle im Verhältnis zum Abstand des ersten Rings aber sicher auch eine Rolle.

Wahrscheinlich einer der Gründe, weshalb der Verfasser des Artikels gar nicht unbedingt einen zusätzlichen Ring montiert, obwohl er den Rollenfuß Richtung "Butt" der Rute versetzt hat. (Sieht man auf dem Foto sehr gut.)


Apropos Weiten:

http://www.carp-gps.com/iblog/tsche...rute-max-nollert-temptation-twin-tip-geknackt

https://www.castingsportaustria.at/rekorde.htm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2019)

Als ich mir meine letzten Brandungsruten zugelegt habe, habe ich mich auch für low rider entschieden. Eigentlich eher trotz, denn mir haben die  Ruten gefallen, bei den Ringen war ich skeptisch.

Hatte damals gesucht und einen Artikel gefunden, der zeigte auf, das es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied ausmacht. 

Ich habe auch nicht bemerkt, das im direkten Vergleich die Wurfweiten stark  verkürzt ausfallen würden und das obwohl der erste Ring deutlich weniger als halb so groß ausfällt. Das wird durch etwas längere Stege wohl wett gemacht.

Die Quelle für den Artikel will mir aber nicht mehr einfallen....


----------



## buttweisser (10. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Bei (selbstverständlich wurfweitenoptimierten) Brandungsruten für Stationärrollen findest Du nicht derart kleine Ringdurchmesser. Die großen Schnurklänge der Stationärrollen benötigen für weite Würfe große Ringdurchmesser - zumindest im unteren Drittel der Rute.



Mann o Mann,

wie Testudo schon geschrieben hat, haben mittlerweile viele Brandungsruten diese Lowrider Beringung. Und in dem Bild bzw. Links die er eingestellt hat, ist wunderbar zu sehen wo die Multi angebracht ist.

Und was haben Weitwurfwettbewerbe mit Fliegenruten oder Ruten bei denen man Gewichte von 7,5 Gramm wirft oder Karpfenruten usw. mit Surfcasting zu tun? Wir reden hier von Brandungsruten, da werden beim Castingsport Gewichte z.B von 125 oder 175 Gramm geworfen und die landen bei Profis weit jenseits von 200m.

Die Menge derer, die ihre Wurfkünste überschätzen, nimmt scheinbar nicht ab. Deswegen werfe ich am Strand weiter meine echten 100-120m und gieße jetzt weiter Wasser in den See.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (10. November 2019)

@buttweiser

Weil du nicht weiter werfen kannst können es andere auch nicht?

Wenn du nicht glaubst kannst du es dir gerne anschauen.

Da du dir ja so sicher bist das ich Blödsinn erzähle:

Wir treffen uns bei mir an der Nordsee sobald meine Schulter wieder bei 100% ist.

Und dann werfe ich dir die 150m an einem Strand meiner Wahl mit nem ein Haken System.
Du kannst dir die Schnur dann meinetwegen an der Spitze abschneiden und es vermessen wie du willst. 

Ich bezahle dir sogar die Tankfüllung wenn ich es nicht schaffe.

Aber wenn ich es schaffe:

Dann buddelst du mir bei Niedrigwasser meinen Saisonbedarf an SalzWattis aus.
In einem Outfit das du von mir bekommst.
Ca600stk alle groß(min12cm) und heile.
Und ich denke HermanHummerich kann auch welche gebrauchen. Also seine dazu.
Und das ganze wird dann dokumentiert und Ins Netz gestellt. Auf Youtube,


----------



## Nemo (10. November 2019)

Ich hab mich vor ein paar Wochen in der Nähe von Scheveningen megamäßig über meinen Gewaltwurf gefreut, bei dem das Blei wie eine Rakete gen Horizont gezischt ist. Allerdings habe ich mich nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde gefreut, weil mir nahezu im gleichen Augenblick bewusst wurde, dass das Blei die Reise ganz alleine antrat und die Schnur an der Rute zurückließ. Aber die Weite war schon gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> @buttweiser
> 
> Weil du nicht weiter werfen kannst können es andere auch nicht?
> 
> ...



Du haust ja ganz schön auf den Putz. Ich habe vor fast 40 Jahren das erste mal in der Brandung gestanden und auch zu meinen besten Zeiten, habe ich nur durchschnittliche Wurfweiten erreicht. Gut, etwas mehr Größe wäre förderlich, aber viel geht über Technik. Aber 150m am Strand habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Muss auch nichts heißen, ich geh ja angeln und nicht zugucken.

Bei 600 Wattis pro Saison gehst du nicht so oft, oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (10. November 2019)

leute, wendet euch doch mal an den casting referenten des DMV.
er hat ein potentes 1000m team beieinander und wird sein schaffen bei der WM 2020 im eigenen land mit dem weltmeister titel kroenen ... so gehen die gauchos ... ;-)


----------



## SiggiSorglos (10. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Du haust ja ganz schön auf den Putz. Ich habe vor fast 40 Jahren das erste mal in der Brandung gestanden und auch zu meinen besten Zeiten, habe ich nur durchschnittliche Wurfweiten erreicht. Gut, etwas mehr Größe wäre förderlich, aber viel geht über Technik. Aber 150m am Strand habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Muss auch nichts heißen, ich geh ja angeln und nicht zugucken.
> 
> Bei 600 Wattis pro Saison gehst du nicht so oft, oder?


 
Nur Salzis als Stopper!!

Ich will hier nicht auf den putz hauen!
Aber 150m sind zu schaffen mit dem richtigen Tackle und Technik. Ich habe auch nie gesagt Da ich die bei  einer 5 von vorne werfe.

Aber ich kann es einfach nicht haben wenn man mich hier "als Lügner" oder ähnliches darstellen will. 
Ich bin immer hilfsbereit beim angeln. Gebe Tipps die aus Erfahrung und nicht vom Hörensagen gut sind.
Selbst meiner Frau habe ich nach 3 mal angeln soweit gehabt das sie ca 90m wirft. Und das ohne Vorkenntnisse. 
Nur durch vernünftige Erklärung und Verbesserung.


----------



## buttweisser (10. November 2019)

Wer soviel Können hat wie der Siggi und am Strand immer 150m wirft, solch gute Werfer gibt es natürlich, warum kauft der Könner dann eine 50 Euro-Rute um noch weiter zu werfen? Tut mir Leid, aber da kann ich mir ein schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. 

Es gibt auf dem Markt sehr wenige oder vielleicht auch gar keine Ruten für 50 Euro die man derart belasten kann. Die meißten teilen sich beim OTG mit 170 Gramm dann in 2 Teile. 

Ich meine, sofern man sie überhaupt richtig aufladen kann. Ich kann das noch nicht und bleibe deshalb bei 120m hängen.

Nun geb ich hier keinen Senf mehr dazu. Viel Spaß am Strand Jungs.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (10. November 2019)

Du solltest vielleicht das ganze nochmal ganz von vorne lesen!!! Und zwar genau.


----------



## Fruehling (10. November 2019)

buttweisser schrieb:


> ...Und was haben Weitwurfwettbewerbe mit Fliegenruten oder Ruten bei denen man Gewichte von 7,5 Gramm wirft oder Karpfenruten usw. mit Surfcasting zu tun?...



Gute Frage, weshalb ich ja zwei Seiten verlinkt hatte.
Die 167m als neuer tschechischer Weitwurfrekord (mit 90gr. Blei) erschienen mir nämlich schon sehr sportlich.

Glaubt man den Aussagen dort: http://www.castingsport.de/Disziplinen.htm wird aus Sicherheitsgründen auf größere Weiten/Wurfgewichte verzichtet.

Darüber, wann das Verhältnis von immer größeren (Wurf)Gewichten zu immer größeren (Wurf)Weiten kippt - es für größere Weiten also eher hinderlich ist, das Gewicht zu erhöhen - kann an dieser Stelle wahrscheinlich nur gemutmaßt werden. Oder gibt's hier einen wirklichen Castingsportler, der über die nötige Erfahrung verfügt?

Die Entwicklung hin zu immer kleineren Ringdurchmessern empfinde ich als Kompromißlösung. Zumindest aber dann, wenn eine Stationärrolle verwendet wird, die, wie bereits erwähnt, evtl. sogar relativ dicht am ersten Rutenring montiert ist. Nicht umsonst verzichtet der Verfasser des von Frank verlinkten Artikels genau darauf bzw. verbaut keinen zusätzlichen ersten Ring, obwohl er die Rolle extrem weit in Richtung Rutenende montiert. Er gibt den (anfangs weiten) Schnurklängen einer Stationärrolle hiermit die Möglichkeit, sich auf dem Weg zum ersten Ring zu verjüngen, sodaß sie ohne zu großen und somit bremsenden Widerstand hindurch können.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. November 2019)

Hallo,

durch die Regeln der Casting Sport Federation ist das höchste Gewicht, welches bei entsprechenden Casting-Wettbewerben geworfen wird 18 Gramm, sowohl bei Stationär- als auch bei Multirollen. Dabei ist auch zu beachten, dass das Gewicht in einem bestimmten Sektor auftreffen muss, wirft man da links oder rechts daneben ist der Wurf ungültig. Außerdem darf nur geringer Rückenwind herrschen. Die Schnurstärke ist auch vorgeschrieben.
Natürlich gibt es darüber hinaus auch Wettbewerbe mit höheren Gewichten, die entsprechen aber nicht dem internationalen Reglement, das heißt, da kann dann jeder Veranstalter machen, was er will.
Da ich früher nur bei "normalen" Wettbewerben an den Start ging, kann ich zu den Weiten, wann es kippt nichts sagen. Die gibt es aber sicher, so sind z.B. längere Ruten als 3 Meter beim Fliegenweitwurf (Einhand) nicht so gut, da die nicht mehr, sondern weniger Weite bringen. Optimal ist da, glaube ich, 2,90 Meter.
Aber ich bin schon lange aus dem Geschäft raus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (11. November 2019)

Vielleicht hilft das...
http://uksf.sea-angler.org/records.html


----------



## Fruehling (11. November 2019)

Sehr cool!


----------



## rhinefisher (11. November 2019)

Das bezieht sich natürlich Alles auf Mono - man beachte die ordentlichen Schlagschnüre.
Mit 0,17er, oder gar 0,12er Fireline, sind ganz andere Weiten realisierbar..
Es bedarf schon eines ziehmlich starken "Bretts" um eine 60er mit 150gr zu sprengen...
150m mit einem schlanken Rig sind bei Windstille schon machbar, aber dummerweise kommt Brandungsangeln ja von Brandung: Der auflandige Wind erzeugt die Brandungswellen, welche die Nahrung freispülen.
Deshalb angeln wir meist gegen den Wind und in der ersten oder zweiten Rinne - 70-120m sollten langen...
Gegen den Wind haben Multis eine etwas bessere "performance" - kann ich schlecht erklären, aber es "flattert" nicht so beim Wurf und alles läuft weicher ab.. .
Trotzdem sind mir große Statios wegen dem problemlosen "verdauen" dünnster Geflechte deutlich lieber..


----------



## basslawine (11. November 2019)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein Thread bzgl. Brandungsangeln mit der Multirolle, leider mit dem gleichem Ergebnis wie alle bisherigen: Bringt nix, hierzulande ungeeignet usw. usf.!
das ist leider alles zu kurz gegriffen, Weite lässt sich nur bedingt kaufen: erst mit einer entsprechenden Kombination aus Wurfstil und Equipment gehts wirklich weiter, und der Wurm bleibt sogar am Haken, das gilt sowohl für Multi als auch Stationärrolle, ... und das Equipment ist da eher zweitrangig. Leider gibt es hierzulande einen Beißreflex, wenn man den Leuten eine Verbesserung des Wurfstils ans Herz legt, aber das uralte englische Zitat trifft es ganz genau: "If you can't bend it, you can't send it!"! 
Die Leute kaufen sich direkt möglichst harte Knüppel und teures Geschirr, die bringen dann zwar schnell ein paar Meter aber dann ist Schluss und man hört frustriert auf. 

Bzgl. Werfen mit der Multi und Distance Casting lege ich dir mal den http://surfcasting-blog.de/ ans Herz, da kann man schon eine Menge Infos finden.
Bzgl Material und Wurfstil ist die Beschaffung bzw. eine Einweisung in D sicherlich schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich. darfst mir gerne ne PM schreiben, dann können wir mal schnacken.

Ein schönes Video von "CrackOffColin", der als Casting instructor in UK unterwegs ist: 




zum Schluss: lass dich nicht abschrecken!!! Werfen und Angeln mit der Multi macht riesigen Spass, ist ästhetisch, wirkungsvoll und macht braucht keine ultradünnen Schnüre. Addictive!!!


----------



## basslawine (11. November 2019)

Einen Hab ich noch:
 fast alle Artikel bzgl. Casting von John Holden finden sich hier: https://www.seaangler.co.uk/fishing-tips/casting
Ich denke, niemand hat in den letzten 30 Jahren soviel grundlegendes Wissen übers Werfen verständlich aufbereitet und dabei nie das Angeln aus den Augen verloren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## SiggiSorglos (11. November 2019)

Super Beitrag. 
Ja das ist in D leider oft und bei jeder angelart. Beratungsresisten und Nachsager. Und ungläubige. 

Hab ich schon immer so gemacht. Moderner schick schnack. So habe ich damals xy gefangen usw. 

Über UL fischen lachen und im gleichen Atemzug motzen das die Forellen auf Sbiro nicht gehen. Während leicht fängt. Da kann man stundenlang Beispiele bringen. 

Mit surfcasting.de schreibe ich schon. Kamen schon ein paar Infos zurück 

Und abschrecken lass ich mich nie. Habe schon oft Sachen gemacht wo andere gesagt haben" Blödsinn". Das schönste ist dann das dumme Gesicht wenn es klappt. 

Und wie du schon schreibst. 
Technik vor Tackle. Würde behaupten 90% können und 10%Ausrüstung. 

Die Rute fängt meistens nicht sondern die Erfahrung und das Wissen des Bedieners.


----------



## basslawine (11. November 2019)

Ich würde das nicht so kategorisch sehen mit der Beratungsresistenz, eher im Sinne von: "Die Angel ist nur ein Werkzeug, um den Köder heile zum Fisch zu bringen, den Biss zu erkennen und anschließend den Fisch an Land!", die 500€ (+) Tournamentstöcke, mit denen die Topwerfer über 260m auf der Wiese werfen, sind für 95% der Angler/Werfer kompletter Overkill, und ich hab mich jahrelang mit meinem Fliegengewicht rausgeredet (Alternativausreden zum Aussuchen: keine top-Rolle, Rute zu kurz, usw.), aber trotzdem viel zu harte Ruten geworfen, weil wenn dann mal einer von 5 würfen halbwegs gut ausgeführt war, ich 3-4m weiter gekommen bin.

Es ist in der Realität leider noch viel schlimmer, eine zu harte Rute schließt fast aus, dass man einmal einen halbwegs geschmeidigen und ausgereiften Wurfstil erlernt, weil nicht der Werfer die Rute wirft sondern umgekehrt. Das Feedback zwischen Rute und Werfer schwankt nur zwischen Abriss und "Aua, tut weh". 

Dann waren wir dieses Frühjahr zum Vintage-Tackle-casting event in UK, wo alle mit pre-1985 Equipment werfen mussten, und ich habe mit einer Kombo aus 3,60m Glasfaserrute gepaart mit ner Abu ultramag 3 mit .35er und 125 gr nur ein paar Meter kürzer geworfen als am nächsten Tag mit der Hightec Kombo mit längerer (aber halb so schwerer) Rute, top getunter Rolle und .28er Schnur zum 125gr Blei. Und ich war nicht alleine, selbst "Big" Danny Moeskops und andere Topwerfer mussten zugeben, dass mglw. der ganze "Schneller! Härter! Länger! Leichter!"  Wahnsinn scheinbar nicht so zielführend ist, wie alle angenommen haben. 
Mit dem ganzen Uralt Equipment gabs weniger Abrisse, mehr Würfe in der richtigen Richtung bei annähernd gleicher Weite. John Holden, Paul Kerry und Roger Mortimer waren auch zu Besuch und haben sich glaube ich köstlich amüsiert!!!

Leider ist die Kong-Casting Seite von Jan  scheinbar vom Netz, aber da hat er mal aus Demonstrationszwecken mit ner 16€ Zebco Glasfaser-Peitsche geworfen und letzten Endes 150gr auf über 200 m befördert.
Und das geht ganz klar auch mit der Stationärrolle bzw. 3-teiligen Ruten aus normaler Produktion, der harte Knüppel bringt dich von 140 auf 150m, die Gummiflitsche, wenn richtig aufgeladen wirft trotzdem 20m weiter.
Das ist aber natürlich nicht im Sinne von Shimano & Co., denn dann wären der im 2-jahresrythmus stattfindene Wechsel zur nächst NASAproofed Rutengeneration offentsichtlich als das entlarvt, was er ist: nämlich reine Geldschneiderei.

BTW: Ich mache regelmäßig den letzten Platz auf der Wurfwiese und das schon seit Jahren, weiß aber, dass es an meiner Technik liegt, deshalb gehts weiter. Nur um auszuschließen, dass ich hier in der falschen "Geilhuber"-Schublade lande.

Gruß Marco


----------



## SiggiSorglos (11. November 2019)

Ich habe auch Ruten von 30-350 €. Und ich muss auch sagen das wenn ich gerade nach dem Sommer merke das die Entfernung etwas abnimmt. Eine Zeit lang habe ich das versucht durch Kraft wieder raus zu holen. Das habe ich aber wieder verworfen. Dann lieber beim "ersten" mal den Knüppel in der Tasche lassen und erst wieder in den Wurf kommen.
Preislich können Ruten ein Unterschied machen, müssen es aber nicht unbedingt. Meine erste Rute war damals eine Omnisurf. Und die konnte man gut aufladen. Natürlich in dem preissegment gesehen. Und wenn ich mir dann heute zum Teil Ruten in der 100€ Klasse anschaue dann denke ich die wollen einen verarschen. Bloß weil xy draufsteht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (11. November 2019)

ich habe 4 NASA flitschen fuer dich im keller, lieber marco ;-)


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

Das scheint der anonyme Hollandstipper zu sein, oder?
Schöne grüße in den Pott!


----------



## ragbar (12. November 2019)

Ey wie geil, echte Freaks hier! Ich dachte, ich wär der einzige der nach UK schielt. Multis sind geil, sind und waren immer meine Leidenschaft,für Süß-und Salzwasser.
Immer weiter mit der Multi fischen, auch wenn`s nicht immer besser als mit der Statio ist. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack einfach geiler.


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> durch die Regeln der Casting Sport Federation ist das höchste Gewicht, welches bei entsprechenden Casting-Wettbewerben geworfen wird 18 Gramm, sowohl bei Stationär- als auch bei Multirollen. Dabei ist auch zu beachten, dass das Gewicht in einem bestimmten Sektor auftreffen muss, wirft man da links oder rechts daneben ist der Wurf ungültig. Außerdem darf nur geringer Rückenwind herrschen. Die Schnurstärke ist auch vorgeschrieben.
> Natürlich gibt es darüber hinaus auch Wettbewerbe mit höheren Gewichten, die entsprechen aber nicht dem internationalen Reglement, das heißt, da kann dann jeder Veranstalter machen, was er will.....
> Lajos



Moin Lajos,
das ist nicht ganz korrekt,
die 18gr Nummer ist Casting, darüber hinaus gibts aber auch das offizielle Distance Casting der Meeresangler nach Regeln der Fips.
4 Klassen:
175gr, .35 Haupt-, .75 Schlagschnur
150gr, .31 Haupt-, .75 Schlagschnur
125gr, .28 Haupt-, .65 Schlagschnur
100gr, .25 Haupt-, .65 Schlagschnur

Nächstes Jahr ist WM in Rendsburg, die derzeitigen Cracks (Männer) kommen aus Argentinien und Italien, davor haben die Engländer dominiert.
Bei den Damen wirft zumindest eine deutsche Teilnehmerin ganz vorne mit.
Ergebnisse und so weiter in Dirks Surfcasting Blog, falls wer mal schauen möchte.
In Deutschland finden jährlich ca. 7-8 nationale Tuniere im Rahmen des DMV statt, plus ein paar Einladungsveranstaltung vom Baltic Surfcasting Club, wobei der Länderkampf Deutschland/Dänemark im kommenden Jahr sein 20-jähriges Jubiläum feiert.
Der UKSF hat fast jedes WE eine Veranstaltung und der belgische BSC ist auch recht aktiv.
Besucher sind überall und immer willkommen, und mitschmeissen ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Gruß Marco


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ey wie geil, echte Freaks hier! Ich dachte, ich wär der einzige der nach UK schielt. Multis sind geil, sind und waren immer meine Leidenschaft,für Süß-und Salzwasser.
> Immer weiter mit der Multi fischen, auch wenn`s nicht immer besser als mit der Statio ist. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack einfach geiler.


Danke für die „Freaks“, 
Jepp, Multis machen Spass!
Die modernen Statios sind mit dünnen Schnüren zwar weitentechnisch ebenbürtig, Multis aber kleiner und leichter, mechanisch robuster und einfacher zu warten, die Schnur läuft gerade ab anstatt in Kringeln, was vor allem bei Seitenwind den elendigen Schnurbogen erheblich verringert und man tüdelt nach nem Abriss einfach eine neue Schlagschnur an und angelt weiter, da der Füllstand der Rolle weniger Einfluss hat.
Nachteil: man muss es lernen, damit zu werfen, Geflochtene Schnüre sind schwierig ( zumindest die ganz dünnen), allerdings wirft ne Multi auch mit .35 weit, und man braucht den Dünnschnurwahnsinn nicht zwingend.
Für mich war es damals auch einfach der preisliche Vorteil, eine Daiwa 7HT kostet nicht die Welt, und mit ner gebrauchten Abu 6500/5500 (und ggf. einer Puksäge zum Levelwind entfernen) ist man für nen echt schmalen Taler dabei.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2019)

Erledigt


----------



## degl (12. November 2019)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ey wie geil, echte Freaks hier! Ich dachte, ich wär der einzige der nach UK schielt. Multis sind geil, sind und waren immer meine Leidenschaft,für Süß-und Salzwasser.
> Immer weiter mit der Multi fischen, auch wenn`s nicht immer besser als mit der Statio ist. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack einfach geiler.



Und das ist ein wirklich akzeptabler Grund sich umzustellen............

Ich habs nicht geschafft, weil ich einfach keinen "Draht" zu Multi fand..........aber jeder der es versucht und gefallen daran findet............hat das selbst zu entscheiden..........denn den Fischen interessiert nur der Köder

gruß degl


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

Hab mir jetzt den ganzen Thread noch mal durchgeschaut, weil ich auf der Suche nach der real erworbenen Kombo war.
Soweit ich das sehe
Rolle: Fladen Maxximus 655 (Hhhmm, nie gehört, sieht aber wie eine umgelabelte Tronixpro envoy aus), 
Rute: Coastlegend 4,20 -200gr 3-teilig (Hhmm, nie gehört ), grundsätzlich erscheint mir die 7+1 Lowrider-Beringung aber a bisserl fragwürdig, zum Werfen OK, da die Schnur vom Ring weggezogen wird, beim Einholen hingegen unter Druck (z.B. Hänger) wird die Schnur unter den Blank gezogen, dann fangen die Ringe an, den Blank zu verdrehen und im schlimmsten Fall knackt es. Weiterer fragwürdiger Punkt ist der Abstand Rolle zum Rutenende (69cm), das ist nicht wirklich viel.
@Siggi: bitte miss doch mal Mitte Rolle zum Ende, würd mich interessieren.

Allerdings für die "paar" €, was will man erwarten?

Und nachdem sich der Anfang ja auch hauptsächlich um das Fischen auf 150m gedreht hat: Ich kenne nur 2-3 Leute, die mit Köder dahinkommen, und das sind Leute die auf der Wiese weit über 200m werfen. Somit wage ich das wie einige andere hier anzuzweifeln. Aber das lässt sich auf der Wiese ja mit Vorfach und Gummi gegen den Wind simulieren (am Besten auch gleich im Thermoanzug und Gummistiefeln, und auf nem abschüssigem Sandhaufen).
ich persönlich glaube es nicht, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## jkc (12. November 2019)

Hm, sind die Angaben zur Rolle korrekt? Schnurfassung 125m 23er Schnur bei 112g Gewicht?
Stammen jedenfalls von der Fladen-Seite, kommt mir aber etwas klein vor?
Damit würde ich ja nichtmal auf Hecht fischen?

Grüße JK


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

Laut shop in UK :250m  .35er, bei 5,3:1 Übersetzung, eigentlich wie ne 6500er.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2019)

Rute , wenn das die ist
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsru...-Angelrute-Steckrute-Meeresrute-/391963857280

ist die für Statio , Beschreibung kommt weiter unten, 69 cm bis Rollnehalter


Rolle die ?

https://fladenfishing.se/produktkategori/multiplikatorrullar/


----------



## SiggiSorglos (12. November 2019)

Da ist die Beschreibung. Die Position des Rollenhalter ist nicht zwingend unten. Das ist Geschmackssache. Ist auch die Aussage von jemandem der in Deutschland führend ist im Thema Casting.
Er sagte auch das die Rolle gut ist und das nicht nur für Einsteiger.

Nicht vergessen. Die Rute ist zum reinschnuppern gedacht. Ob einem die Brandung taugt mit Multi.

https://www.angel-domaene.de/team-deep-sea-coastlegend-surf-4-20m-80-200g--31420.html


----------



## SiggiSorglos (12. November 2019)

[QUOTE="basslawine, post: 4980227, member: 57226") 

Und nachdem sich der Anfang ja auch hauptsächlich um das Fischen auf 150m gedreht hat: Ich kenne nur 2-3 Leute, die mit Köder dahinkommen, und das sind Leute die auf der Wiese weit über 200m werfen. Somit wage ich das wie einige andere hier anzuzweifeln. Aber das lässt sich auf der Wiese ja mit Vorfach und Gummi gegen den Wind simulieren (am Besten auch gleich im Thermoanzug und Gummistiefeln, und auf nem abschüssigem Sandhaufen).
ich persönlich glaube es nicht, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.[/QUOTE]

Und genau so habe ich angefangen zu üben. Mit einem Liftvorfach und Gummi dran. 

Aber eins noch. Wer redet von gegen den Wind. Habe ich nie und nirgends ein Wort drüber verloren. Der Wind ist nicht immer und überall entscheidend. An Der Nordsee kann man den sogar ignorieren. Da spielen Strömungen eine rolle. Und wenn es richtig kalt ist machte es auch keinen Sinn auflandig zu fischen. Sondern das man tiefes Wasser erreicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. November 2019)

Sich an der Weite fest zu beißen bringt doch hier nichts. Ich würde mich freuen zu hören, wie die ersten Wurfversuche so gelaufen sind.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## basslawine (12. November 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Rute , wenn das die ist
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsru...-Angelrute-Steckrute-Meeresrute-/391963857280
> 
> ist die für Statio , Beschreibung kommt weiter unten, 69 cm bis Rollnehalter
> ...


 wie gesagt, kommt drauf an, wie die den Rollenabstand messen, wenn 69cm bis zum unteren Anfang Rollenhalter, dann ist die Rolle ca. bei 80cm (wird ja nach oben hin fixiert), und das wäre für mich gerade so OK, für jemanden mit richtig langen Flügeln aber zu knapp.
7+1 Beringung ist mittlerweile die sowohl Statio als auch Multi Variante, hab in den letzten jahren schon öfter gesehen, nur nicht auf 4,20m mit Lowridern explizit für Multi.
Alles gut Siggi, Für den Taler kannst du da fast nix falsch machen, wenn sie Bricht reklamierst du Sie einfach

ja, in der Nordsee ist auflandig nicht so wichtig (ausser vllt. bei Wolfsbarsch) und auch oft gar nicht zu beangeln. Ordentlich Strömung von der Seite auch nicht. Auf Norderney hab ich auch immer ins Niedrigwasser geangelt um ein wenig tiefer zu kommen, da werden die Platten dann auch größer.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (12. November 2019)

basslawine schrieb:


> ja, in der Nordsee ist auflandig nicht so wichtig (ausser vllt. bei Wolfsbarsch) und auch oft gar nicht zu beangeln. Ordentlich Strömung von der Seite auch nicht. Auf Norderney hab ich auch immer ins Niedrigwasser geangelt um ein wenig tiefer zu kommen, da werden die Platten dann auch größer.



Beim Wolf brauchst ja au nicht auf weite. Ein paar habe ich schon gefangen. Allerdings im Mittelmeer. Die haben alle im Flutsaum gebissen. Keine 10 m vom Ufer. 

An der Nordsee haste immer seitenströmung. Ausser kurzfristig bei Hw und Nw. Das ist aber auch gut so. Da braucht man keine Sorgen haben das sich der Nachläufer in der Kralle vertüdelt. Dafür hat man halt Schnurbogen und brauch schwere Krallen. Aber die Bisse erkennt man trotzdem meistens.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2019)

basslawine schrieb:


> Laut shop in UK :250m  .35er, bei 5,3:1 Übersetzung, eigentlich wie ne 6500er.



OK, die Angaben bei Fladen konnten echt nicht hinhauen.


----------



## basslawine (19. November 2019)

Wie bestellt ein passender Beitrag im surfcasting-blog:
http://surfcasting-blog.de/?p=2275#comments


----------



## SiggiSorglos (19. November 2019)

Schönes ding. 
 Das erste werfen war schon nicht schlecht. 

Muss aber auch die Kaufempfehlung für die Rute zurück nehmen. 

Ich bin angefangen mit dem Wurf wo das Blei hinter einem parallel zum Ufer liegt und man aus der Drehung beschleunigt. Das geht auch. 

Dann habe ich den Brighton cast probiert( anscheinend Standard) das geht nicht mit der Rute. Wurde hier auch als bedenken geschrieben. Die Rute verwindet sich. Dadurch wird Schnur und Rute beschädigt.
 Also geht sie zurück. 

Neue kommt heute  aus UK.
Eine Sks black shore. Das sollte wohl passen.

Dann kann man gleich erstmal wieder Bleie über die Wiese jagen.


----------



## basslawine (19. November 2019)

also wie zu befürchten war, die erste Rute war nen normaler 3-teiliger Brandungsstock (-200gr!!!) mit einer gerade noch so Multi-fähigen Beringung.
Die  Sonik SKS Shore ist eine Fernostrute, aber für die engl. Wurfstile konzipiert. Das dürfte ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht sein.
Welche Länge 12", 13", 14" ???


----------



## SiggiSorglos (19. November 2019)

14
2 teilig 

Fernost sind sie ja alle. 

3 Würfe gemacht. 104 Schritte


----------



## basslawine (19. November 2019)

... dann lass die Rolle mal zwitschern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (19. November 2019)

fernost, alle?! nope!

falls du upgraden willst und noch eine bekommst: sonik zx 225g

killer rute aus fernost, billich und super gut


----------



## SiggiSorglos (19. November 2019)

Erstmal starten und sicher werden...
Mal sehen ob ich am we zur Küste komme. 
Gezeiten sind etwas ungünstig


----------



## SiggiSorglos (24. November 2019)

So erster test war supi. Wurfweite war fürs erste Mal an der Küste ok. Zwischen 70 und neunzig Meter. Und das bei einer 4-5 von vorne. Und das Schnurführen mit der Hand klappt auch recht gut. 2 leichte Vogelnester gehabt. Aber im dunkeln war das ok.

Fische gab es auch. 
3 mal Kliesche 
5 mal Wittlinge


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> So erster test war supi. Wurfweite war fürs erste Mal an der Küste ok. Zwischen 70 und neunzig Meter. Und das bei einer 4-5 von vorne. Und das Schnurführen mit der Hand klappt auch recht gut. 2 leichte Vogelnester gehabt. Aber im dunkeln war das ok.
> 
> Fische gab es auch.
> 3 mal Kliesche
> 5 mal Wittlinge


Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## degl (24. November 2019)

SiggiSorglos schrieb:


> So erster test war supi. Wurfweite war fürs erste Mal an der Küste ok. Zwischen 70 und neunzig Meter. Und das bei einer 4-5 von vorne. Und das Schnurführen mit der Hand klappt auch recht gut. 2 leichte Vogelnester gehabt. Aber im dunkeln war das ok.
> 
> Fische gab es auch.
> 3 mal Kliesche
> 5 mal Wittlinge



Das wird besser.......nur weiter dranbleiben

gruß degl


----------



## ragbar (2. April 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und ich fische Multis ohne jegliche Bremse..


Das interessiert mich richtig.
Fliehkraftbremse-raus-alles nur über den Daumen schaff ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. April 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> nur über den Daumen schaff ich jedenfalls nicht.


Ich jetzt krankheitsbedingt auch nicht mehr...
Aber wenn man mit Multis aufwächst, kann man es als Teeny dann auch.


----------

